# skunks & grubs



## wally293 (May 27, 2005)

The other day I was almost sprayed by a skunk digging for grubs in my front lawn. I rather not use chemicals to rid my lawn from grubs, same goes for the skunk! Are there any natural means I can use to get rid of the grubs and possibly deter skunks from destroying my lawn? Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated....wally293

if needed I lived in the south suburbs of Chicago.....


----------



## Proj Eng (May 27, 2005)

Options:
1) borrow the neighbors dog or cat
2) wrist rocket and non-frozen peas, blueberries, etc
3) Put the grubs in the neighbors lawn
4) Use chemicals to get rid of the grubs
More seriously, just make sure they have no place for a home by your house, like under a deck, etc.
I have opossums and skunks once in a while in my yard, in early spring and late fall. They make their share of holes but once the grass starts growing up and gets healthy, they usually disappear. When we frist got our dog, she cornered a opossum that was twice as large as her. She was about 10 weeks old at the time. Quite a site to see that bugger.


----------



## wally293 (May 27, 2005)

proj eng - funny you should mention about the wrist rocket, I have one and many times thought about using it on a rather nasty cat that has taken the liberty in moving into my backyard. I never did consider using peas or blueberries as ammunition but i will give it (pardon the pun) a shot.


----------



## Proj Eng (May 27, 2005)

Also found this for you:
"Summer and fall weather conditions can have an effect on turf health and vigour which indirectly affects grub damage. Low rainfall during July and August can cause egg mortality because the eggs need to absorb moisture from the soil to hatch into grubs. In general, when there is sufficient rainfall or when turf is irrigated regularly, grub damage is reduced. Healthy, actively growing turf will have more roots and, hence, can withstand more grub feeding without turf loss. Conversely, lawns which are not vigorous and healthy will show turf damage quickly after small amounts of grub feeding. *Maintaining a healthy lawn is your first line of defence against grubs*."

Hence why I probably see more (animals) in the spring and fall.


----------



## Proj Eng (May 27, 2005)

wrist rockets are fun, just don't abuse the power 'cause damage can result quickly, and or could be fatal (especially on the smaller animals). 

Nothing wrong with telling them you really don't want them there without hurting them. Sort of poor man's paintball gun. Most of the time, they'll get the picture.

And be careful about cats, i don't want to get into the feral cat argument here on AS. Especially being from Wisconsin, where a majority of people enjoy hunting activities.


----------



## Locoweed (May 27, 2005)

I just trap 'em with a Have a Heart and relocate them a few miles away.

Never had one spray yet, but I cover the trap with a piece of plastic while loading it in the trailer. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jimmyq (May 27, 2005)

depending on the grubs you may be able to apply a nematode product to lower their population. Here we have European chafer beetle in the lawns of a few neighborhoods (aka white grub apparently) and there is a nematode product coming in a few weeks to get them at the larvae stage. The other control we have here is Merit, its only available in commercial sizes/concentrations at the moment but they are working on a retail type packaging.


----------

